# Monster 16 point mainframe buck



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Got one tag filled, lets see if i can post a pic still, is different than it was last time...


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lets here the story. Congratulations on an AWESOME deer


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, that's an awesome buck. What's the story???


----------



## dasherriff (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW! Not sure what else to say, not sure what else needs to be said. Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## FishNazi (Feb 22, 2009)

wow!!!:tdo12:


----------



## tommygunn (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice Buck


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

HOLY SHIZIT! I want to see some more pictures!!! BAD!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

:yikes:Nice buck!


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW:yikes:. Jackson county? Hillsdale?


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

What they said :yikes:


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow. What a buck! Congrats! I would also like to see more pics of him.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a dandy. Way to go!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Buck of a lifetime their.......It would be really nice to see some more pics......Mack


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Holy moley! Yes, more pics and the story - please.


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

great buck!!! congrats


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!! awesome buck!


----------



## hoyt001 (Mar 8, 2006)

nice buck.....PAUL MITCHELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, Nice Buck, I agree with the others, more details please !!!!


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

I missed the opener due to some serious salmon fishing, so Monday was my opener.. My body was seriously damaged from rowing for 3 days so i decided to not use my climber and be lazy and just take my small hunting chair. Went out around 4pm and was just going to say i did, no real scent prevention, just sorta grabbed my stuff and went, was planning to go for real on Tuesday...so anyway it was quite breezy but nice and i had just picked my spot about 3 rows in and in the middle of the field right up against a 12 acre hardwood stand. Before i even folded out my chair i looked down the corn edge and saw a doe just watching me and coming to investigate. Soon she loses me and goes back to eating corn on the edge of the field. Then i watch 4 bucks come into the corn single file, bout 80 yrds down at the corner of the field where the doe is. I decide to make my way down there and am upset because one buck was decent and they came in under my tree where i usually sit in my climber. So i'm bout 35 yards into my stalk and i see the doe is looking at something my direction, i turn my head around and watch 4 monster bucks go into the corn back at the other corner of the field....So now i'm stalking back the direction i just came from. Wind was perfect, in my face and pretty constant.I still hunted down the corn row til i got to where they entered the field and i could see their tracks in the dirt. The farmer by me always rings his corn fields with corn rows instead of all one way..anyway i make it though the cross rows til i get to walk down the paralleled rows(if u understand) followed the tracks down like 60 yards and then saw a really wide eight point and my buck in the next row like 20 yards up from the 8. I stalked up to bout 17-20 yards of the 8, and 30-35 yards of my buck and let an arrow fly down a 8-10 inch window down the corn, and drilled him right where i was aiming.. My farmer just got new corn equipment, closer rows, so might not be able to do next year... anyway I backed out and left until 2am cause my wife had to leave for work at 6:30am and i had to baby sit my daughter + i wanted to let it sit as long as possible to make sure..So i tracked him like 70 to 100 yards and tried like HE!! to drag em but that was not going to happen easy...ran into the middle of the corn field and it took me til 6:30 am in the morning to get the deer back + rope and a tarp...i pulled in and my wife left for work..so i didn't get great field pix or great body pix, but i do have good horn pix. I caped and butchered it while my daughter took naps and had a hell of a time with flies cause it was so warm.. Never got one that early..No buddies could come that night to help, back still hurts..Was a lot of work but worth every shredded muscle and ripped tendon..lol The pix will follow..sorry already lost this once tryin to put pix in so they will come separate..


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)




----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)




----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome buck and great story! Congrats!


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Jackson Co.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome.........................Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

damn now that is one Nice buck. Great job!!


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome!! I think that is all that needs to be said.


----------



## ZMAN79 (Dec 17, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW! :yikes: That's a dandy! Congrats!


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Incredible buck AND story!!! :coolgleam

BIG props to you Loomis!!!


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Thanks everyone, lucky as he!!, 2 years ago my luck was very different...never had a shot at a nice buck for over 20+ years, then it happened, then happened again 2 yrs later...


----------



## Crit (Jun 26, 2010)

Dandy Buck! Congrats!


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

Incredible!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

You deserve a big congratulations on a absolute huge trophy mature buck!!!!!
Bucks like that are why i try to spend every minute i can in the woods


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Great Buck and story.Congrats


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats on what I would call a buck of a lifetime for sure. What a stalk job too. I get goose bumps just thinking about this. I need to go hunting now! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

No need for coffee this morning those pics put the ticker in high gear. What a monster, congrats. I know your sore but i bet the drag was'nt that bad, i would have been giggling the whole time..


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Great deer!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now that's what I call a BIG buck:yikes:Congrats on an awesome trophy.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations on the nice buck!

Were you hunting in the Napoleon area? I'm in Norvell!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure you felt as if you were 18 again when you grabbed that HAWG by the headgear and started heading towards your vehicle with him. Grinning ear to ear I'm sure. Congrats on your INCREDIBLE whitetail.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

:yikes:Wow Big congrats 
Flight


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Good one!!!


----------



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

boy i hope you took better pics then that of that prize! Nice job!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Unbelievable deer. Congrats on a true buck of a lifetime. Glad you posted more pics the first one doesn't dhave the same effect as the next couple. WOW!:yikes:


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

"i had to baby sit my daughter + i wanted to let it sit as long as possible to make sure.."


Great story and Awsome Buck!! My wife always gets pissed when I refer to "baby sitting" my son!! :lol: LOL


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Congrats, great buck, great story.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Not trying to pop your bubble, but I have a question.
Why did you cape him so fast and cut him up?? You don't let your deer hang awhile? No...It wasn't too hot to leave him hangin' and get some more pics and let friends come by and see him.

Very nice buck sir! So how many total bucks did you see in a short time?


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's a great buck!! There is bucks like this running around, alot more than most people think, we just don't get to see them very often.


----------



## LJA (Aug 30, 2000)

That's a great buck. Period.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow! im sure it will be scored as typical, i want to know what this beast scores!!!!


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats on an incredible buck!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm speechless!

What a deer!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cigarnv (Sep 9, 2010)

:tdo12:

Michigan sure is comming around!


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh my dear lord! You are a very lucky man! Good for you!!!! i am beyond envious!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats.
Awesome deer!!


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

awesome, awesome buck!! thats a buck and experience youll never forget! and that story makes me want to get out in the woods!


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy stromboli! Heck of a buck! :SHOCKED: Good job!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Nothing I can say but "Wow!!!"


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

awesome deer


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats to you and thanks for sharing the details of your hunt. It would still be difficult to take an animal like that out on a stalk, especially with other deer in the area. I have a stand out in Napoleon that hunt during the rut, but maybe a week too late!!


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

wow.


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Napoleon is where i hunt, I saw 13 bucks that first day and got many on the cuddy, heres his buddy i want to put next to him, Call me greedy, I hope to break the 300 antler inches in a season, I havent got pix of the other 3 deer he was with, all looked 150+. No ones seen this buck on trail cam or in the field. Heres one id shoot, but the 3 that were with my big buck were way bigger...


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

I like that pic cause you can see him workin scrape..cool


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)




----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice buck! Congrats is due!


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats....World class buck of a life time!!!!

Due you have any pics of him, from your cuddy??
Would like to see him standing.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Holy @#*$! I got an afrenaline rush from just seeing the picture! 
Congrats! 
<----<<<


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Since i have many hunters attention, what form should i get em stuff in, thinkin 9500 extreme sneak, or the 6400 head up??? Since i highly doubt i'll ever get a bigger one, i'm going all out, no limits, mouth open, ??? Suggestions would be a big help, you've seen the buck, what do you think would be best... might start a new thread... ty guys, get that warm fuzzy feeling from reading all the posts...really nice. To the guy who asked why i butchered so fast is cause it was like 75 degrees and was supposed to stay warm,and flies were terrible, had to q tip the fly eggs outta the nose.. as it was took me til 3pm to get caped and deboned, after i had been up all night, stressed, back killin and no one to help, And my daughter would not take a nap...was quite a lot of work. I was worried bout the meat rotting, and i have to save money for taxidermist, i've been outta work since last sept, i got 20 pieces of titanium in my back and can't lift anymore, why buck hurt me so bad.. My phone is awesome, but the night pictures kinda suck...finally used headlamp for the last couple and they turned out ok, but then phone died...got lots of blurry pix(phone would not stay charged for more than a few hours, a whole story altogether). Wife already in trouble at work cause of our baby getting sick otherwise id of had her call in. I'll get some good pix of cape and me...Was a Tuesday and everyone was at work. Always something with me, my last big one, i think i shot off a tine, my scope was fogged bad, used iron sights and switched bullets and never shot iron sights.. never easy for me or perfect..just how it works for me..


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

firemantom said:


> "i had to baby sit my daughter + i wanted to let it sit as long as possible to make sure.."
> 
> 
> Great story and Awsome Buck!! My wife always gets pissed when I refer to "baby sitting" my son!! :lol: LOL


 
My wife corrected me with my daughter when I refered to it as babysitting. "If its your child its called parenting". And I can live that!


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

There have been some big racks on this site already this season but I like yours best. Nice job.


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Yeah why do wives hate the term baby sitting,,,Hell, its my job now a days,,,PRO BABY SITTER!!!! Beats carpenter, pay sucks but it's not that hard, but does make you tired like work. I enjoy it much more than i thought i would when i lost my job.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

WOWWWWWWW!!!!!

Ok, how much to let me come hunt with you$$$


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

congrats, that a is a bad dude, and a great story, and from the sound of it there alot more huntin to be had in ur area, hope to see u posting another monster, good job and congrats.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome awesome awesome... That's all I can say!!! The story is awesome too!!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Maybe I missed, but what is your hunting set up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

What do u mean set up? Bowtech guardian, 2 blade rage, switching to blood runner, heavy x weave carbon arrow,??? Usually lone wolf, but not this time, set up on a 26 acre corn field bordering a big hard woods stand, and a swamp and the side. Bordering a 300 acre no hunting area. Why they get big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Sr.Blood said:


> Congrats....World class buck of a life time!!!!


I'm going to say this for the last time, SOME VERY NICE BUCKS ARE GOING TO COME OUT OF MI THIS YEAR!! Being a farmer and having alot of farmer/hunters as sources of info all I can say is we have been seeing them all summer. If there was ever a year to wear your butt out this is it. Congrats on a super buck Loomis, you have set the bar high.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Loomis said:


> What do u mean set up? Bowtech guardian, 2 blade rage, switching to blood runner, heavy x weave carbon arrow,??? Usually lone wolf, but not this time, set up on a 26 acre corn field bordering a big hard woods stand, and a swamp and the side. Bordering a 300 acre no hunting area. Why they get big.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats what I mean, was just interested in how you were hunting, again great buck.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Awesome buck and great story, congrats.


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

Great deer.


----------

